# Lost Kayak Dagger Mamba Blue River



## BigHeadJosh (Sep 9, 2013)

My wife took a swim on the Upper Blue River today (5/24/14) below Silverthorne and lost her boat. It is a small red and yellow Dagger Mamba. If found it or if you have seen it, please contact me (Josh) at 970-389-0345 or Amber at 970-389-7661. Thank you!!!


----------



## BigHeadJosh (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks so much to chillwill for calling and getting our boat back to us. My faith in humanity is fully restored!


----------



## lchastai (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Glad you got it back.


----------



## ChillWill (Jun 15, 2013)

*Namaste*

Heyo! 

Juzt Got the acct working! Hey-it was Great to meet you and Amber. 
You guys rock. Hope to see you again soon! 

Will


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Sweet!!!!*

Awesome, stoked for ya…..

TMCK


----------



## BigHeadJosh (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks again, Will! It was a true pleasure to meet you and your family. Please keep in touch and let's get on the water this summer.


----------

